# Can you flash a ROM BEFORE activating phone.



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Got a replacement phone from someone and want to put CM9 on it. In the past I have always activated, rooted, then ROMed. In that order.

Do I have to activate it on my number first?
It was activated before and then never really used.

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## BlueGrizzlies (Feb 28, 2012)

Activation can be temporarily skipped by pressing on each of the 4 corners of the touchscreen (starting at the top left). Then you could root/ROM, skipping activation each time you needed to reboot.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not sure why is it called "temporary" when the activation screen is only displayed during the first boot.

If your phone displays the Welcome to Android screen every time it boots, something is very wrong.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies (Feb 28, 2012)

Gasai Yuno said:


> I'm not sure why is it called "temporary" when the activation screen is only displayed during the first boot.
> 
> If your phone displays the Welcome to Android screen every time it boots, something is very wrong.


My mistake. I had no idea it permanently skipped the activation screen; I've never used it before.


----------

